

Light Table 0.6.2 released - y0ghur7_xxx
https://github.com/LightTable/LightTable/blob/3c6a8db7255f94ad7774154a4e4d558a6ede0657/deploy/core/changelog.md

======
phren0logy
As others have pointed out, the 6.2 release is a tiny bug fix, and even 6.1 is
a modest update since LT went open source.

The real story about Light Table since then is the growth of available
plugins. Most look like early efforts, but the promise is there. There are
early plugins for F#, Ruby, OCaml, Haskell, and others. There's even a plugin
to play othello in the editor.
[https://github.com/eriksvedang/othello/](https://github.com/eriksvedang/othello/)

~~~
swannodette
0.6.1 included a big enhancement for Light Table plugin developers - accurate
source maps. You can set breakpoints, inspect the stack, etc :)

~~~
swah
We humans have no idea what you mean by that! Can you translate that to Emacs
speak?

~~~
swannodette
Light Table and its plugins are written in ClojureScript which is compiled to
JavaScript. Source maps allow you to pleasantly debug the original
ClojureScript instead of the generated JS.

------
Argorak
Full changelog:

0.6.2

    
    
        FIX: styling bug that caused light themes to be unusable
    

Names do bring you on the front page, however minor the message might be.

~~~
y0ghur7_xxx
> _Names do bring you on the front page, however minor the message might be._

That is just a quick fix for 0.6.1.

0.6.2 was released about 2 hours after 0.6.1.

[https://github.com/LightTable/LightTable/releases](https://github.com/LightTable/LightTable/releases)

~~~
Argorak
Even the 0.6.1 changelog is hardly noteworthy.

------
CmonDev
Posting too often makes projects look desperate.

~~~
ibdknox
fwiw, none of us posted this and I'm not sure why it ended up here.

------
kkotak
Why are these posts not moderated out?

